# Has anyone had Balayage instead of hi-lights in their hair ?



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2022)

I was wondering after reading about Balayage whether I should have it instead of hi-lights or even low lights. Consider I have Blonde hair.. has anyone had Balayage put in their hair in preference to hi-lights... or in fact have you had lowlights added to blonde hair..how did that work out ?


----------



## caroln (Mar 16, 2022)

I haven't had balayage, but I think it's very pretty, especially on long hair.  It's more expensive than hi-lights but if I was going to do something to my hair I'd get the balayage.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 16, 2022)

I had to research bayalage but my fair hair when I was young used to be lighter at the ends due to  bleaching by the sun. That was for free.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> I had to research bayalage but my fair hair when I was young used to be lighter at the ends due to  bleaching by the sun. That was for free.


well mine is like that too tbh Warri..in the summer, especially when I'm in Spain in the hot sun, and swimming too.. but here it's winter, and my blonde hair is  bright but it's an all over colour so instead of getting hi-lights as I sometimes do, I thought Balayage would be a little more interesting.. not really sure..


----------



## Pinky (Mar 16, 2022)

It may not look nice when growing out, that's the only thing.
Your hair is naturally so pretty. I wouldn't do it, personally.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2022)

Pinky said:


> It may not look nice when growing out, that's the only thing.
> Your hair is naturally so pretty. I wouldn't do it, personally.


Oh that's an interesting viewpoint Pinks.. I never thought it wouldn't look good as it grows out.....thanks for the compliment


----------



## caroln (Mar 16, 2022)

They recommend a touch up every 3 months or so.  That may get to be expensive!  
My opinions really don't mean much, though, as I don't do much with my hair.  If I had _nice_ hair I might be more motivated to go to salons.  My hair used to be blonde, but now it's a muddy brown sprinkled with gray and thinning...thinning....thinning.  I'm afraid to brush it much less get it colored!


----------



## Lara (Mar 16, 2022)

When I searched the term Balayage I found similar highlighting techniques like Babylights and Ombré. Also, that there are good and bad results depending on the stylist. It wasn't worth it for me to figure it all out because I know I'm not going to do it.... but it looked pretty.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2022)

Lara said:


> When I searched the term Balayage I found similar highlighting techniques like Babylights and Ombré. Also, that there are good and bad results depending on the stylist. It wasn't worth it for me to figure it all out because I know I'm not going to do it.... but it looked pretty.


yes it does look pretty I agree Lara which is why it piqued my interest..however it is around £30 more than hi-lights, and if it needs re-doing every 3 months that could work out expensive...

Hi-lights at my usual Hairdresser is £95, before I factor in the cut & blow dry at £47.. almost £150..in total..

... so this morning instead..I've booked in with the Hair salon at the Beauty college.. where the students do the work overseen by the Qualified stylist.. and of course are much more affordable.  They do a great job..I used to go some years ago... only trouble is they're quite a bit slower than normal salons because of the supervision needed,  and I just didn't have the time to be in the chair for 3 hours, but now I've got the time.. no need to rush now I'm not working, so I've just called them and they've booked me in for Hi-lights, and a cut & blow dry..for  Just £30... for next week..massive difference compared to the independent salon..


----------

